# Goodbye Liz taylor



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Since she was a lady who represented women of bad marriages everywhere....

Ya had a good run Liz!!!


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

woodstock said:


> Since she was a lady who represented women of bad marriages everywhere....
> 
> Ya had a good run Liz!!!


Didn't realise she'd died - RIP 
I've often thought of me & OH as Taylor Burton - can't live with, can't live without


----------

